# What to look for in a trainer



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Go watch him train somebody else's horses. If there's anything you don't like, trust your gut. What you are looking for is patience, firmness, and understanding. The horse should never be upset, or if it is, the trainer should be backing off to a point where he isn't any more and working from there. 

Lots of trainers can force a performance out of a horse that looks flashy. But that won't help you with your horse. You want a trainer who will help a horse learn how to be soft, obedient, and trusting. 

As far as questions, I'd ask what big trainers they admire -- that will tell you a lot right there. Hopefully they have or have had mentors. If they say, oh I taught myself everything, move on. Good trainers learn from other good trainers. 

But mostly just watch. A lot of good horse trainers aren't very good at talking to human beings anyway.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I would look for someone you like, who is patient and understanding and agrees with you on how horses should be trained. They need to be interested in you, your horse and goals and have time for your questions and ask plenty in return. Also, research their background information as much as possible.


Questions include: what’s their background and experience; what’ll be done and how’ll it be achieved; how often will he be worked; how much will you be involved (given that it’s about creating a partnership); who’ll be doing most of the work if it’s a larger yard; how you both define success, and whether they use a set period to produce it or you both look for evidence of success, regardless of the length of time (they all learn at different speeds); and, is there a follow-up service if things start to go wrong once he’s home.


Also, can you: check the yard before you send him; watch other horses being trained; visit at any time; and, watch him being trained. I’d ask about how he’ll be cared for – routine, feeding, worming, shoes, turn-out, stabling etc; and, how often you’ll be updated on his progress, whether it’s training related or just to say that he’s comfortable. I sent a horse to a yard that required that all visits were made by appointment at least two days in advance. If I didn’t know the yard, I’d be questioning why they needed these restrictions. 



Equally: the costs involved and payment methods; insurance; and, any hidden extras – charges if your taught on your horse during the training and help after the training. Or, is everything covered in the price.
Good luck with your search


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Always ask for, and check, references. Craigslist can be a great start, but follow up from there.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

look into horses that trainer has started. Unfortunately, far as the horse community, knowing which trainers have the respect of their peers and horse ,owners, is usually discovered through the school of hard knocks, as anyone can call themselves a trainer
Thus, talk to people who have used that trainer, see what kind of horses he produced, watch him ride, and also find out if he himself does that training, or if he has someone else riding those horses, often someone who might have less training knowledge then you yourself. Ie,an apprentice learning to train, working cheap for that trainer you are paying to ride your horse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Besides Craigslist, FB groups are a GREAT way to find a good trainer.
My friend recently was looking for a new trainer, for her horse that is super spooky/has baggage, & she posted on like 10 different horsey local groups and out of like 5 trainers she chose a really really good one.  
Patience, good price, definitely important qualities. Watch the horses, visit, etc. to really make sure it's good!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

My standards might be too high, but here is what I like to see.

- They do a lot of ground work, driving etc. Ground work.
- Open field work. Get that horse out in a pasture, moving through trees, over uneven ground and deadfall from the trees. 
- Soft willing and great stop. Your horse has to stop when asked, they have to. Other than that if they are soft in the face and know their gaits and do them willingly that is great. 

That would be my minimum expectations from a general trail/riding horse after 6 months with a trainer. I am the most critical on a good stop, any horse can spook and you absolutely have to get this right. 

Extras I like to see are some trailer work, exposure to dogs and cattle, and learning to be patient while tied up.


----------

